# Who has the better ass: Bayley or Alexa iss



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

Which one?


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Naomi

But between those two it's hard to tell. Bayley's is hidden with tights like a decent woman, while Alexa wears underwear 2 sizes too small to the ring. Not that I'm complaining tho. 

I'll go with Alexa because I couldn't smash Bayley, she's so bland to look at and acts like a child.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Bailey kinda hides it... but looks good, maybe we have a draw!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Bayley's is definitely bigger, but as Jokers said she keeps it hidden while Alexa walks around with hers hanging out on display, so most will probably say Alexa but if they saw Bayley's in a bikini with her ass cheeks hanging out they'd have another opinion.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

NasJayz said:


>


Put Bayley in that same ring attire and without question everyone would be saying Bayley.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

topics like these are why so many people don't take womens wrestling seriously


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't care. Any port in a storm.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

I was just wondering how long it would take for a "Alexa's ass vs. TBA's ass" thread to be made lol

The answer's Alexa. That ass is money. Very few can present her with a fair fight in the whose got a better ass contest imo. You'd have to bring in Amazing Ass Hall of Famers like Stacey Keibler.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> Naomi
> 
> But between those two it's hard to tell. Bayley's is hidden with tights like a decent woman, while Alexa wears underwear 2 sizes too small to the ring. Not that I'm complaining tho.
> 
> I'll go with Alexa because I couldn't smash Bayley, she's so bland to look at and acts like a child.


Naomi wins for biggest but biggest doesn't mean better. Personally I think Naomi's is too big. I prefer Nikki and Alexa over her.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

JTB33b said:


> Naomi wins for biggest but biggest doesn't mean better. Personally I think Naomi's is too big. I prefer Nikki and Alexa over her.


There's no such thing man.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> I was just wondering how long it would take for a "Alexa's ass vs. TBA's ass" thread to be made lol
> 
> The answer's Alexa. That ass is money. Very few can present her with a fair fight in the whose got a better ass contest imo. You'd have to bring in Amazing Ass Hall of Famers like Stacey Keibler.


ENOUGH with the part-timers golsh


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> I was just wondering how long it would take for a "Alexa's ass vs. TBA's ass" thread to be made lol
> 
> The answer's Alexa. That ass is money. Very few can present her with a fair fight in the whose got a better ass contest imo. You'd have to bring in Amazing Ass Hall of Famers like Stacey Keibler.


Not even Naomi ass?


----------



## BoT (Feb 24, 2015)

As a wise man once said:

I'd ejaculate my semen inside of Alexa Bliss's Rectal Valve.

End quote.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Bayley. But like someone says she hides it.


----------



## Kkrock (Jun 19, 2016)

*BAYLEY BAYLEY BAYLEY BAYLEY BAYLEY* x.1000


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

SureUmm said:


> ENOUGH with the part-timers golsh


:HA



Kimwun said:


> Not even Naomi ass?


Eh, not the biggest fan... But to each his own... Naomi has a grade A ass, there's nothing wrong with prefering it over Alexa's... It's a good solid ass... 

Something about Alexa's ass just hypnotizes me... Maybe it's because I have a co-worker who's a doopleganger to Alexa... I'm gonna stop before fall to far down the misogynistic rabbit hole though, I'm pretty deep as is lol


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

They both have some pretty remarkable buns. But I'm going to have to go with Bayley...

All I know is I want to be the meat between the Bayley and Alexa buns in that sandwich.


----------



## GRAPHICAL GHOST (May 27, 2014)

baeley


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

It's not even close when you put it like that. Alexa reveals more and that's it.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Both their asses look great. Bliss is way hotter altogether though.


----------



## TheLapsedFan (Jan 13, 2017)

machomanjohncena said:


> topics like these are why so many people don't take womens wrestling seriously


Nor should they. Fighting should be left to the men.


----------



## Eric Casas (Sep 26, 2016)

Bliss' ass is the best part of the show every single week. Fitting that my first post is about a woman's ass.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

machomanjohncena said:


> topics like these are why so many people don't take womens wrestling seriously


Oh surprise surprise, most men are sexually attracted to hot women - deal with it.



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> :HA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just because you find Alexa's ass hot doesn't mean you hate women.

Don't fall for pop culture of the 2010's.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

IronMan8 said:


> Just because you find Alexa's ass hot doesn't mean you hate women.
> 
> Don't fall for pop culture of the 2010's.


I think it's more a "her ass means she can do no wrong in my book" thing :draper2


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

Bliss coz Bayley is a Stupid 'ass' hugger.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Biggest or best? Best Alexa by far. Bayley has an ass? I don't see it. Nikki and Alexa i terms of butts are the best.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> Biggest or best? Best Alexa by far. Bayley has an ass? I don't see it. Nikki and Alexa i terms of butts are the best.


Is it because you ain't looking?


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Bayley.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Bliss

But Mandy has better a peach than both.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> I don't care. Any port in a storm.


I don't know why, but this post made me laugh way louder than I expected to. Kudos to you.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Is this a serious question? Alexa obviously. Bayley's looks like it will turn to cottage cheese within a few short years. Also, between her Jay Leno face and her 5 year old gimmick, there'd be something very weird about looking at Bayley in a sexual way.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Issa stalemate both asses are mediocre *Immortan Joe voice*

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The one on my face. :curry2


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

The RAW GM's opinion:lol


----------



## CB Wanalaya (Nov 26, 2011)

Bliss for sure

but anyone seen Emma's snapchat lately? ;dahjkfhlajk


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Alexa FTW

Bayley had her boobs hanging out of her top when I met her before the post-Mania RAW last month. So I'm more mesmerized by Bayley's front part.:wink2:


----------



## Tokyostunner (May 31, 2017)

Alexia by far. I mean just look at the firm well defined ass. Combined with those thick hard as steel legs and DAMN!


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

Gotta Give this one 2 alexa


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MFR55 said:


> Gotta Give this one 2 alexa


I'd like to give it to both of them.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Definitely Bayley, I wish she wore revealing gear. They even went as far as to having her where shorts in a summer photo shoot where every other woman on the shoot were wearing bikini's.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Both are nice, but it's hard to rate because Alexa has the really revealing gear, while Bayley doesn't. I'd go with Alexa though.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Bayley's ass is better, but I don't find her attractive at all. Alexa, on the other hand, is hot.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alexa


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bayley is so underrated in the looks department because she dresses like a 12 year old.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> Both are nice, but it's hard to rate because Alexa has the really revealing gear, while Bayley doesn't. I'd go with Alexa though.


 Becky in your sig looks likes she climaxing lol


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


> Becky in your sig looks likes she climaxing lol


That's kind of what I first noticed, works for me though :lol :becky2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> That's kind of what I first noticed, works for me though :lol :becky2


The staring outta space look gives it away lol.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Just speaking ass probably Bayley if she showed it off more instead of covering it up. Alexa is hotter in general and shows off her ass more which makes it really more eye catching in that regard.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

None. Mandy Rose beats them all. 










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859127535120130048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845713650480504832


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Bayley has the better ass :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton's, it's not the biggest or even the best, but it fits her


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Alexa (Tip of the iceberg)


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Alexa.

I'd like to call Baily a "butterface" but the rest ain't that great either.


----------

